# CafePress and Zazzle both launch Print on Demand Black T-Shirts



## Rodney

Recently, two of the bigger players in the online Print on Demand t-shirt business announced that they are now able to add black shirts to their print on demand lineup.

Black T-Shirts at CafePress - Black and Dark Colored T-Shirts at Zazzle

Printing full color designs on black shirts was something that has eluded the Print on Demand industry for years now. Black and dark colored garments are the top selling t-shirt colors for many online t-shirt merchants, so the lack of black shirts has been a bit of a sore point for the online print on demand shops.

Spreadshirt conquered the black shirt problem from their launch date. By using a cool retro flock printing process and a vinyl based flex printing process they have been able to product one and two color designs on dark garments.

Each service has its own unique features and benefits to offer the new t-shirt entrepreneur. If you're looking to start selling t-shirts online, there's never been a better time than now.


----------

